# Advice about Vomiting and Baytril given for Cocci Bacteria



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

Yesterday afternoon my Cockatiel went extremely quiet and affectionate, later on he proceeded to vomit over me, it was quite a vigorous expulsion so I am thinking it was vomiting rather than regurgitation. As he seemed so quiet I decided to take him to the vets (an emergency one too as it was Saturday night here in the UK). 

The vets took a crop swab and found evidence of the Cocci bacteria, which exact strain we don't know as it would have to be cultured for us to pin it down. At the end of the consultation he gave me some baytril for Cocky.bI just wondered how effective others have found baytril, I have used it in the past for my rats and always found it a bit ineffective? 

Any thoughts, experience or advice greatly appreciated. 

Moom


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Did they take samples for a culture or are they just trying the med?

Baytril is usually the first line treatment of choice in birds, so it doesn't surprise me that the vet prescribed it. Effectiveness will vary depending on the exact bacteria, but Baytril is effective against many different organisms so there's a good chance it will work. Are you giving it directly orally or is it in the bird's water?

How does he seem today? You should know within about 48 hours if the meds are going to work.


----------



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

*today.*

He hasn't vomited today but he has been quiet and sleepy, which I kind of expect as it was a long day and lots of prodding about, I didn't put him to bed until about 11pm which is late for him (as it was a late vet visit). He has been eating food, drinking water and hopping about in his cage, although with some trepidation as he is a bit wobbly. I am giving him the baytril orally and as he get handled a lot he has been okay with that. 

I am thinking of taking him back to the vets tomorrow and getting another swab and having it cultured just in case. I am also thinking of taking my budgie for a check up and swab, as although he is fine at the moment I don't want any nasty surprises there too.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It sounds like he's doing about as well as can be expected, and it's good that you're giving the meds orally so you know he's getting them. How does his poop look?

If this were my bird, I'd be reluctant to go back to the vet so soon because it is stressful and he needs all the energy he can have to get over this bug. But, your concerns are understandable and you know him best, so if you feel he needs more care then I certainly won't tell you not to advocate for it.


----------



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

*Tuesday*

Thanks for the reply. I took him to the vets on Monday, Saturday night was the emergency visit so he had all Sunday to recover from the emergency visit and thankfully my vet is only 10mins up the road. 

The vet couldn't swab him as he had started the meds so the results of any culture would be skewed, today he is still quiet and a little puffed up but he's not gone backwards, he hasn't been sick again either. Also he is back to sleeping on one leg so his balance has improved. He's poop seems good, a good balance of white/green with urine deposits (although he eats fruit and veg he has access to seeds so green I believe is normal on this diet). 

I did notice him making a creaking noise today, not beak grinding as I know what that is so I am think respiratory at the moment. 

I am guessing that today and tomorrow should be when I see the improvement as by then he will have been on the meds for long enough for them to take effect. 

The vet has suggested that I take him back at the end of the week if I haven't seen an improvement. 

Any thoughts/ideas appreciated.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it sounds like it's just going to be something of a waiting game at this point. You should start to see improvement soon. It's encouraging that he hasn't vomited again and I agree that his poop sounds normal, which is also a good sign.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

For what it's worth, my tiel was sleepy the whole time he was on baytril. I mean, he was off it for a day (vet recommended 5 days treatment, one day later I was advised to carry on for 2 more days) and when he went back on it he was immediately sleepy again.

I hope he feels better soon xx


----------



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

*Wednesday*

Thanks All, still sleepy and not as vocal as normal. Poop still good, flight a little limited but did manage a couple of circuits of the kitchen/dining room today. Still a little fluffed up but not as bad and breathing seems a little easier. 

As mentioned I think I am just going to have to wait this out now and see how he goes.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Moom,
Sending good whishes to you. Hope your birdie gets well soon.


----------



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

Arrgh, he's still on baytril and he's just been sick again, not too much just a little. Avian vet away until Tuesday 29th. Any ideas, help!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can the vet consult by phone?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is he still eating and drinking normally? The problem with a lot of the antibiotics we give is that if given on an empty stomach they can cause vomiting and diarrhea, which of course kinda defeats the purpose in the first place. 

Unless you can make another trip to the EC I would recommend continuing treatment and consulting with the doctor once he gets back.


----------

